

Groupon Tries to Defend Itself Without Violating SEC "Quiet Period" - bproper
http://www.groupon.com/blog/cities/the-groupon-guide-to-the-quiet-period/

======
redrobot5050
Why do I feel like they're begging everyone to short the stock?

